# full livery - Chorley/ Leyland?



## BuzzLightyear (9 July 2014)

Anyone recommend anything.
Ideally looking for 3 boxes (one horse is 17.2)
Dont need tack cleaning/ grooming as I like to do that myself.
Struggling to find places that offer full livery


----------



## xxcharlottexx (9 July 2014)

Chorley equestrian centre and bluebell liveries and stud both do full livery


----------



## BuzzLightyear (14 July 2014)

Im on one of those at the moment 
Need a min of muck out, turn out and bring in as I work long hours in manchester,
cant seem to find anywhere.
leyland/ eccleston way would also be ok


----------



## teach (15 July 2014)

Brookfield EC? In brindle. Fab yard!


----------



## quirky (15 July 2014)

What about that place on The Moss, near the tank?
I don't have any contact details but it looks nice.


----------



## BuzzLightyear (15 July 2014)

The one on the moss is fabulous but need you to be done for the night by 8. I work in Manchester and don't get home till after 6 so sadly it doesn't work for me 
Beginning to think I'm searching for the impossible


----------



## quirky (15 July 2014)

Ooh, that's a shame, 8pm is quite an early closing time.


----------

